# Iris



## nathalie (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Migrant13 (May 18, 2015)

Superb royal purple color and great photo.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2015)

Silk.


----------



## abax (May 18, 2015)

This is a very interesting perspective of a crested iris...
beautiful and intriguing with very strong color.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 7, 2015)

Is the color real? It is amazing!!!


----------



## nathalie (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes but with morning light of the sun.


----------

